
YC Rejection Letters Are Out - Share your rejected project - pedalpete
Once again, I was on the receiving end. 10th time for me (but with multiple different projects&#x2F;startups)!
Is that a record?<p>If anyone is keen on figuring out what is affecting their sleep, and improving it, check out https:&#x2F;&#x2F;withbliss.net
======
100-xyz
Our product lets users create animations in minutes. Here is an example of
Siebel of Ycombinator rejecting us :-)

[https://toonclip.com/player?key1=530f95331f](https://toonclip.com/player?key1=530f95331f)

~~~
true_religion
This isn’t a terrible idea. It reminds me of that mobile game “Episode”

------
ThePhysicist
I always wondered if they see applying many times with different ideas as a
red flag, as it might indicate that someone quickly abandons things?

------
enos_feedler
That could be a record :) Do you feel like your startups got better with each
application, or they were just different ideas?

~~~
pedalpete
Both. I am working on very different ideas. The most recent is the first time
I have something that can be explained simply, which lots of people suffer
with, etc. But I only came up with it a few weeks before I submitted my
application.

My last start-up is still going, and making some money, but still after 4
years it's difficult to explain and understand the market for 3D mapping,
volumentric video, and where that intersects with outside sports.

Come up with a one-liner for that [https://ayvri.com](https://ayvri.com)

~~~
notahacker
For the consumer, that video is better than any one liner. One liners don't
generally make me want to play with an app for the next hour :D

~~~
pedalpete
That's so kind. Thank you. When people ask me what I do, 99% of the time, I
have to pull out my phone and say "easier to show you then try to explain it".

Thanks for the kind words, glad you enjoyed it.

------
swypych
10th time, wow! admire the dedication.

